# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  قاطع الرحم ملعون في كتاب الله ولا يدخل الجنة

## العلمي أمل

*قاطع الرحم ملعون في كتاب الله ولا يدخل الجنة* 
إعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي 
*قطيعة الرحم:* من أكبر الكبائر، ويشمل ذلك كلا من الآمر والقاطع. *و**قاطع الرحم* ملعون في كتاب الله في ثلاث آيات بسبب قطعه الرحم وهو ليس من المتقين بعصيان آية رابعة توصي بالأرحام ومن الخاسرين الفاسقين بموجب آية خامسة بسبب قطع الرحم كذلك.
ولقد أوصى زين العابدين علي بن الحسين ابنه رضي الله عنهم أجمعين فقال: (لا تصاحب قاطع رحم؛ فإني وجدته ملعوناً في كتاب الله في ثلاثة مواضع).
*
الشواهد من كتاب الله*
1.     قاطع الرحم من الذين لم يتقوا الله سبحانه وتعالى في الأرحام ولم يستحيوا منه عز وجل وهو الرقيب على الناس جميعهم والرقيب لجميع أحوالهم وأعمالهم، فلم يطعه قاطع الرحم فقطع الرحم ولم يبرها ولم يصلها والدليل على ذلك في الآية  الكريمة من سورة النساء:
*قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاء* *وَاتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا* *﴾* *النساء: 1*

2.     وقاطع الرحم من الملعونين في القرآن المبين الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم، والدليل على ذلك في الآيات الكريمة 22-24 من سورة محمد: *قال تعالى:* ﴿ *فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ (22)**أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَى أَبْصَارَهُمْ* *(23)**أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا (24)* ﴾ سورة محمد: 22-24

3.     وقاطع الرحم من الملعونين في كتاب الله وله سوء الدار بسبب قطعه الرحم، والدليل على ذلك في الآية 25 من سورة الرعد: *قال تعالى:* ﴿ *وَالَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ* ﴾ سورة الرعد:25

4.     وقاطع الرحم من الفاسقين والخاسرين الذين أضلهم الله بسبب قطعهم الأرحام كما ورد في القرآن المبين، والدليل على ذلك في الآيتين 26-27 من سورة البقرة:
قال تعالى: ﴿ *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا* *وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26)**الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (27)* ﴾ سورة البقرة: 26-27
*
الشواهد من السنة النبوية الشريفة كثيرة في حق قاطع الرحم ومنها* (*لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَاطِعٌ*). 

لنستعرض ذلك كله بشئ من التفصيل مع استعراض الآيات المذكورة وشرحها تباعاً في هذه الصفحة إن شاء الله، والله ولينا ومنه التوفيق، وولي قطاع الأرحام الشيطان الرجيم. ومصيرهم مصير إبليس اللعين.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة النساء مع الآية الكريمة 1:*

*قال تعالى: ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاء* *وَاتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا* *﴾* *النساء: 1*

في تفسير ابن كثير: يقول تعالى آمراً خلقه بتقواه، وهي عبادته وحده لا شريك له، ومنبهاً لهم على قدرته التي خلقهم بها من نفس واحدة، وهي آدم عليه السلام { وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا } وهي حواء عليها السلام خلقت من ضلعه الأيسر، من خلفه وهو نائم، فاستيقظ فرآها فأعجبته، فأنس إليها وأنست إليه. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي، حدثنا محمد بن مقاتل، حدثنا وكيع عن أبي هلال عن قتادة، عن ابن عباس، قال: خلقت المرأة من الرجل، فجعل نهمتها في الرجل، وخلق الرجل من الأرض، فجعل نهمته في الأرض، فاحبسوا نساءكم. وفي الحديث الصحيح:* " إن المرأة خلقت من ضلع، وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه، فإن ذهبت تقيمه كسرته، وإن استمتعت بها استمتعت بها وفيها عوج "* وقوله: { وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَآءً } أي: وذرأ منهما، أي: من آدم وحواء، رجالاً كثيراً ونساء، ونشرهم في أقطار العالم على اختلاف أصنافهم وصفاتهم وألوانهم ولغاتهم، ثم إليه بعد ذلك المعاد والمحشر. ثم قال تعالى: { وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِى تَسَآءَلُونَ بِهِ وَٱلأَرْحَامَ } أي: واتقوا الله بطاعتكم إياه. قال إبراهيم ومجاهد والحسن: { ٱلَّذِى تَسَآءَلُونَ بِهِ } أي: كما يقال: أسألك بالله وبالرحم، وقال الضحاك: واتقوا الله الذي تعاقدون وتعاهدون به، واتقوا الأرحام أن تقطعوها، ولكن بروها وصلوها، قاله ابن عباس وعكرمة ومجاهد والحسن والضحاك والربيع وغير واحد. وقرأ بعضهم: { والأرحام } بالخفض على العطف على الضمير في به، أي: تساءلون بالله وبالأرحام، كما قال مجاهد وغيره. وقوله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً } أي: هو مراقب لجميع أحوالكم وأعمالكم، كما قال: *{ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَىْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }* [البروج: 9]. وفي الحديث الصحيح:* " اعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه، فإنه يراك "* وهذا إرشاد وأمر بمراقبة الرقيب. ولهذا ذكر تعالى أن أصل الخلق من أب واحد وأم واحدة؛ ليعطف بعضهم على بعض، ويحننهم على ضعفائهم. وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث جرير بن عبد الله البجلي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم عليه أولئك النفر من مضر - وهم مجتابو النمار ـ أي من عريهم وفقرهم قام فخطب الناس بعد صلاة الظهر، فقال في خطبته: { يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ٱتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلَّذِى خَلَقَكُمْ مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَٰحِدَةٍ } ، حتى ختم الآية. وقال: *{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَلْتَنظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَّا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ }* [الحشر: 18]، ثم حضهم على الصدقة فقال:* " تصدق رجل من ديناره، من درهمه، من صاع بره، من صاع تمره "* وذكر تمام الحديث، وهكذا رواه أحمد وأهل السنن عن ابن مسعود في خطبة الحاجة، وفيها: ثم يقرأ ثلاث آيات هذه منها: { يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ٱتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ } الآية.

وفي ظلال القرآن لسيد قطب: هذا الشوط الأول في السورة يبدأ بآية الافتتاح، التي ترد " الناس " إلى رب واحد، وخالق واحد؛ كما تردهم إلى أصل واحد، وأسرة واحدة، وتجعل وحدة الإنسانية هي " النفس " ووحدة المجتمع هي الأسرة، وتستجيش في النفس تقوى الرب، ورعاية الرحم.. لتقيم على هذا الأصل الكبير كل تكاليف التكافل والتراحم في الأسرة الواحدة، ثم في الإنسانية الواحدة. وترد إليه سائر التنظيمات والتشريعات التي تتضمنها السورة....
كما أنها توحي بأن هذه البشرية التي صدرت من إرادة واحدة، تتصل في رحم واحدة، وتلتقي في وشيجة واحدة، وتنبثق من أصل واحد، وتنتسب إلى نسب واحد:}يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة، وخلق منها زوجها، وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء{..
ولو تذكر الناس هذه الحقيقة، لتضاءلت في حسهم كل الفروق الطارئة، التي نشأت في حياتهم متأخرة، ففرقت بين أبناء " النفس " الواحدة، ومزقت وشائج الرحم الواحدة، وكلها ملابسات طارئة ما كان يجوز أن تطغى على مودة الرحم وحقها في الرعاية، وصلة النفس وحقها في المودة، وصلة الربوبية وحقها في التقوى. واستقرار هذه الحقيقة كان كفيلاً باستبعاد الصراع العنصري، الذي ذاقت منه البشرية ما ذاقت، وما تزال تتجرع منه حتى اللحظة الحاضرة؛ في الجاهلية الحديثة، التي تفرق بين الألوان، وتفرق بين العناصر، وتقيم كيانها على أساس هذه التفرقة، وتذكر النسبة إلى الجنس والقوم، وتنسى النسبة إلى الإنسانية الواحدة والربوبية الواحدة.
واستقرار هذه الحقيقة كان كفيلاً كذلك باستبعاد الاستعباد الطبقي السائد في وثنية الهند والصراع الطبقي، الذي تسيل فيه الدماء أنهاراً في الدول الشيوعية، والذي ما تزال الجاهلية الحديثة تعتبره قاعدة فلسفتها المذهبية, ونقطة انطلاقها إلى تحطيم الطبقات كلها، لتسويد طبقة واحدة، ناسية النفس الواحدة التي انبثق منها الجميع، والربوبية الواحدة التي يرجع إليها الجميع!
والحقيقة الأخرى التي تتضمنها الإشارة إلى أنه من النفس الواحدة { خلق منها زوجها }.. كانت كفيلة - لو أدركتها البشرية - أن توفر عليها تلك الأخطاء الأليمة، التي تردت فيها، وهي تتصور في المرأة شتى التصورات السخيفة، وتراها منبع الرجس والنجاسة، وأصل الشر والبلاء.
. وهي من النفس الأولى فطرة وطبعاً، خلقها الله لتكون لها زوجاً وليبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء، فلا فارق في الأصل والفطرة، إنما الفارق في الاستعداد والوظيفة..
ولقد خبطت البشرية في هذا التيه طويلاً. جردت المرأة من كل خصائص الإنسانية وحقوقها. فترة من الزمان. تحت تأثير تصور سخيف لا أصل له. فلما أن أرادت معالجة هذا الخطأ الشنيع اشتطت في الضفة الأخرى، وأطلقت للمرأة العنان، ونسيت أنها إنسان خلقت لإنسان، ونفس خلقت لنفس، وشطر مكمل لشطر، وأنهما ليسا فردين متماثلين، إنما هما زوجان متكاملان.
والمنهج الرباني القويم يرد البشرية إلى هذه الحقيقة البسيطة بعد ذلك الضلال البعيد..
كذلك توحي الآية بأن قاعدة الحياة البشرية هي الأسرة، فقد شاء الله أن تبدأ هذه النبتة في الأرض بأسرة واحدة. فخلق ابتداء نفساً واحدة، وخلق منها زوجها. فكانت أسرة من زوجين. { وبث منهما رجالاً كثيراً ونساء }.. ولو شاء الله لخلق - في أول النشأة - رجالاً كثيراً ونساء، وزوجهم، فكانوا أسراً شتى من أول الطريق. لا رحم بينها من مبدأ الأمر. ولا رابطة تربطها إلا صدورها عن إرادة الخالق الواحد. وهي الوشيجة الأولى. ولكنه - سبحانه - شاء لأمر يعلمه ولحكمة يقصدها، أن يضاعف الوشائج. فيبدأ بها من وشيجة الربوبية - وهي أصل وأول الوشائج - ثم يثني بوشيجة الرحم، فتقوم الأسرة الأولى من ذكر وأنثى -هما من نفس واحدة وطبيعة واحدة وفطرة واحدة - ومن هذه الأسرة الأولى يبث رجالاً كثيراً ونساء، كلهم يرجعون ابتداء إلى وشيجة الربوبية، ثم يرجعون بعدها إلى وشيجة الأسرة. التي يقوم عليها نظام المجتمع الإنساني. بعد قيامه على أساس العقيدة. ومن ثم هذه الرعاية للأسرة في النظام الإسلامي، وهذه العناية بتوثيق عراها، وتثبيت بنيانها، وحمايتها من جميع المؤثرات التي توهن هذا البناء - وفي أول هذه المؤثرات مجانبة الفطرة، وتجاهل استعدادات الرجل واستعدادات المرأة وتناسق هذه الاستعدادات مع بعضها البعض، وتكاملها لإقامة الأسرة من ذكر وأنثى. وفي هذه السورة وفي غيرها من السور حشد من مظاهر تلك العناية بالأسرة في النظام الإسلامي.. وما كان يمكن أن يقوم للأسرة بناء قوي، والمرأة تلقى تلك المعاملة الجائرة، وتلك النظرة الهابطة التي تلقاها في الجاهلية - كل جاهلية - ومن ثم كانت عناية الإسلام بدفع تلك المعاملة الجائرة ورفع هذه النظرة الهابطة.
وأخيراً فإن نظرة إلى التنوع في خصائص الأفراد واستعداداتهم - بعد بثهم من نفس واحدة وأسرة واحدة - على هذا المدى الواسع، الذي لا يتماثل فيه فردان قط تمام التماثل، على توالي العصور، وفيما لا يحصى عدده من الأفراد في جميع الأجيال.. التنوع في الأشكال والسمات والملامح. والتنوع في الطباع والأمزجة والأخلاق والمشاعر.
والتنوع في الاستعدادات والاهتمامات والوظائف.. إن نظرة إلى هذا التنوع المنبثق من ذلك التجمع لتشي بالقدرة المبدعة على غير مثال، المدبرة عن علم وحكمة، وتطلق القلب والعين يجولان في ذلك المتحف الحي العجيب، يتمليان ذلك الحشد من النماذج التي لا تنفد، والتي دائماً تتجدد، والتي لا يقدر عليها إلا الله، ولا يجرؤ أحد على نسبتها لغير الله. فالإرادة التي لا حد لما تريد، والتي تفعل ما تريد، هي وحدها التي تملك هذا التنويع الذي لا ينتهي، من ذلك الأصل الواحد الفريد! والتأمل في " الناس " على هذا النحو كفيل بأن يمنح القلب زاداً من الأنس والمتاع فوق زاد الإيمان والتقوى.. وهو كسب فوق كسب، وارتفاع بعد ارتفاع! وفي ختام آية الافتتاح التي توحي بكل هذه الحشود من الخواطر، يردّ " الناس " إلى تقوى الله، الذي يسأل بعضهم بعضاً به، وإلى تقوى الأرحام التي يرجعون إليها جميعاً:}واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام{.. واتقوا الله الذي تتعاهدون باسمه، وتتعاقدون باسمه، ويسأل بعضكم بعضاً الوفاء باسمه، ويحلف بعضكم لبعض باسمه.. اتقوه فيما بينكم من الوشائج والصلات والمعاملات.
.. وتقوى الله مفهومة ومعهودة لتكرارها في القرآن. أما تقوى الأرحام، فهي تعبير عجيب. يلقي ظلاله الشعورية في النفس. ثم لا يكاد الإنسان يجد ما يشرح به تلك الظلال! اتقوا الأرحام. أرهفوا مشاعركم للإحساس بوشائجها. والإحساس بحقها. وتوقي هضمها وظلمها، والتحرج من خدشها ومسها.. توقوا أن تؤذوها، وأن تجرحوها، وأن تغضبوها.. أرهفوا حساسيتكم بها، وتوقيركم لها، وحنينكم إلى نداها وظلها. ثم رقابة الله يختم بها الآية الموحية:
} إن الله كان عليكم رقيباً{.. وما أهولها رقابة! والله هو الرقيب! وهو الرب الخالق الذي يعلم من خلق، وهو العليم الخبير الذي لا تخفى عليه خافية، لا في ظواهر الأفعال ولا في خفايا القلوب.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة محمد مع الآيات 22-24*

﴿ *فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ (22)**أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَى أَبْصَارَهُمْ* *(23)**أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا (24)* ﴾ سورة محمد: 22-24

في تفسير ابن كثير: وقوله سبحانه وتعالى:} فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ } أي عن الجهاد، ونكلتم عنه { أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ } أي تعودوا إلى ما كنتم فيه من الجاهلية الجهلاء، تسفكون الدماء وتقطعون الأرحام، ولهذا قال تعالى: { أَوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَىٰ أَبْصَـٰرَهُمْ } وهذا نهي عن الإفساد في الأرض عموماً، وعن قطع الأرحام خصوصاً، بل قد أمر الله تعالى بالإصلاح في الأرض وصلة الأرحام، وهو الإحسان إلى الأقارب في المقال والأفعال وبذل الأموال، وقد وردت الأحاديث الصحاح والحسان بذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من طرق عديدة ووجوه كثيرة، قال البخاري: حدثنا خالد بن مخلد، حدثنا سليمان، حدثني معاوية بن أبي مزرد عن سعيد بن يسار عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " خلق الله تعالى الخلق، فلما فرغ منه قامت الرحم، فأخذت بحقوي الرحمن عز وجل، فقال: مه؟ فقالت: هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة، فقال تعالى: ألا ترضين أن أصل من وصلك، وأقطع من قطعك؟ قالت: بلى، قال: فذاك لك** "* قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه: اقرؤوا إن شئتم: { فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ {ثم رواه البخاري من طريقين آخرين عن معاوية بن أبي مزرد به قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " اقرؤوا إن شئتم: { فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ**{ "* ورواه مسلم من حديث معاوية بن أبي مزرد به. وقال الإمام أحمد:  حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية، حدثنا عيينة بن عبد الرحمن بن جوشن عن أبيه عن أبي بكر رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " ما من ذنب أحرى أن يعجل الله تعالى عقوبته في الدنيا، مع ما يدخر لصاحبه في الآخرة من البغي وقطيعة الرحم** "* ورواه أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث إسماعيل هو ابن علية به، وقال الترمذي: هذا حديث صحيح. 
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا محمد بن بكر، حدثنا ميمون أبو محمد المرئي، حدثنا محمد بن عباد المخزومي عن ثوبان رضي الله عنه 
عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " من سره النِّساء في الأجل والزيادة في الرزق فليصل رحمه** "* تفرد به أحمد، وله شاهد في الصحيح. 
وقال أحمد أيضاً: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، حدثنا حجاج بن أرطاة عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده قال: 
جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله إن لي ذوي أرحام، أصل ويقطعون، وأعفو ويظلمون، وأحسن ويسيئون، أفأكافئهم؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لا، إذن تتركون جميعاً، ولكن جد بالفضل وصلهم، فإنه لن يزال معك ظهير من الله عز وجل ما كنت على ذلك** "* تفرد به أحمد من هذا الوجه، وله شاهد من وجه آخر.
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يعلى، حدثنا فطر عن مجاهد عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* *إن الرحم معلقة بالعرش، وليس الواصل بالمكافىء، ولكن الواصل الذي إذا قطعت رحمه وصلها** "* رواه البخاري. 
وقال أحمد: حدثنا بهز، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة، أخبرنا قتادة عن أبي ثمامة الثقفي عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " توضع الرحم يوم القيامة لها حجنة كحجنة المغزل، تكلم بلسان طلق ذلق، فتقطع من قطعها وتصل من وصلها** "* 
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا سفيان، حدثنا عمرو عن أبي قابوس عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " الراحمون يرحمهم الرحمن، ارحموا أهل الأرض يرحمكم أهل السماء، والرحم شجنة من الرحمن، من وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها بتته**"* وقد رواه أبو داود والترمذي من حديث سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار به، وهذا هو الذي يروى بتسلسل الأولية، وقال الترمذي: حسن صحيح.
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، حدثنا هشام الدستوائي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن قارظ: أن أباه حدثه: أنه دخل على عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه وهو مريض، فقال له عبد الرحمن رضي الله عنه:  وصلتك رحم، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*"** قال الله عز وجل**:* * أنا الرحمن، خلقت الرحم وشققت لها من اسمي؛ فمن يصلها أصله، ومن يقطعها أقطعه فأبته ــــ أو قال ــــ من بتها أبته** "* تفرد به أحمد من هذا الوجه، ورواه أحمد أيضاً من حديث الزهري عن أبي سلمة عن الرداد ــــ أو أبي الرداد ــــ عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف به، ورواه أبو داود والترمذي من رواية أبي سلمة عن أبيه، والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة جداً.
وقال الطبراني: حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز، حدثنا محمد بن عمار الموصلي، حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن محمد بن عبد الله بن علاثة عن الحجاج بن الفرافصة، عن أبي عمر البصري عن سليمان قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " الأرواح جنود مجندة، فما تعارف منها ائتلف، وما تناكر منها اختلف** "* وبه 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " إذا ظهر القول وخزن العمل وائتلفت الألسنة وتباغضت القلوب وقطع كل ذي رحم رحمه، فعند ذلك لعنهم الله وأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم** "* والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة، والله أعلم.

يقول تعالى آمراً بتدبر القرآن وتفهمه، وناهياً عن الإعراض عنه، فقال: { أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ ٱلْقُرْءَانَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَآ } أي بل على قلوب أقفالها، فهي مطبقة، لا يخلص إليها شيء من معانيه، قال ابن جرير:  حدثنا بشر، حدثنا حماد بن زيد، حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال: تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً: { أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ ٱلْقُرْءَانَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَآ } فقال شاب من أهل اليمن:  بل عليها أقفالها حتى يكون الله تعالى يفتحها أو يفرجها، فما زال الشاب في نفس عمر رضي الله عنه حتى ولي فاستعان به.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة الرعد مع الآية 25:*

قال تعالى: ﴿ *وَالَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ* ﴾ سورة الرعد:25

في تفسير ابن كثير: هذا حال الأشقياء وصفاتهم، وذكر ما لهم في الآخرة، ومصيرهم إلى خلاف ما صار إليه المؤمنون، كما أنهم اتصفوا بخلاف صفاتهم في الدنيا، فأولئك كانوا يوفون بعهد الله، ويصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل، وهؤلاء { يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } 
كما ثبت في الحديث:* " آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا اؤتمن خان** "* وفي رواية:*" وإذا عاهد غدر، وإذا خاصم فجر** "* ، 
ولهذا قال: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱللَّعْنَةُ } وهي الإبعاد عن الرحمة، { وَلَهُمْ سُوۤءُ ٱلدَّارِ } وهي سوء العاقبة والمآل، *}* *وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمِهَادُ** {*]الرعد:18] 
وقال أبو العالية في قوله تعالى: { وَٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ } الآية، قال: هي ست خصال في المنافقين، إذا كان فيهم الظهرة على الناس أظهروا هذه الخصال: إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا ائتمنوا خانوا، ونقضوا عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه، وقطعوا ما أمر الله به أن يوصل، وأفسدوا في الأرض، وإذا كانت الظهرة عليهم، أظهروا الثلاث الخصال:  إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا اؤتمنوا خانوا.
في تفسير ابن كثير: *}* *وَٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوۤءُ ٱلدَّارِ** {*]الرعد:25] وقد اختلف أهل التفسير في معنى العهد الذي وصف هؤلاء الفاسقين بنقضه، فقال بعضهم: هو وصية الله إلى خلقه، وأمره إياهم بما أمرهم به من طاعته، ونهيه إياهم عما نهاهم عنه من معصيته، في كتبه، وعلى لسان رسله، ونقضهم ذلك هو تركهم العمل به. وقال آخرون: بل هي في كفار أهل الكتاب والمنافقين منهم، وعهد الله الذي نقضوه هو ما أخذ الله عليهم في التوراة، من العمل بما فيها، واتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بعث، والتصديق به، وبما جاء به من عند ربهم، ونقضهم ذلك هو جحودهم به بعد معرفتهم بحقيقته، وإنكارهم ذلك، وكتمانهم علم ذلك عن الناس بعد إعطائهم الله من أنفسهم الميثاق ليبيننه للناس ولا يكتمونه، فأخبر تعالى أنهم نبذوه وراء ظهورهم، واشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً. وهذا اختيار ابن جرير رحمه الله، وهو قول مقاتل بن حيان. وقال آخرون: بل عنى بهذه الآية جميع أهل الكفر والشرك والنفاق، وعهده إلى جميعهم في توحيده ما وضع لهم من الأدلة الدالة على ربوبيته، وعهد إليهم في أمره ونهيه ما احتج به لرسله من المعجزات التي لا يقدر أحد من الناس غيرهم أن يأتي بمثله، الشاهدة لهم على صدقهم، قالوا: ونقضهم ذلك تركهم الإقرار بما قد تبينت لهم صحته بالأدلة، وتكذيبهم الرسل والكتب، مع علمهم أن ما أتوا به حق.وروي عن مقاتل ابن حيان أيضاً نحو هذا، وهو حسن، وإليه مال الزمخشري؛ فإنه قال: فإن قلت: فما المراد بعهد الله؟ قلت: ما ركز في عقولهم من الحجة على التوحيد، كأنه أمرٌ وصّاهم به، ووثقه عليهم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:*{* *وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ** }*[الأعراف: 172] إذ أخذ الميثاق عليهم من الكتب المنزلة عليهم كقوله:*{* *وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِىۤ أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ** }*[البقرة: 40] وقال آخرون: العهد الذي ذكره تعالى هو العهد الذي أخذه عليهم حين أخرجهم من صلب آدم الذي وصف في قوله:*{* *وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِىۤ ءَادَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ شَهِدْنَآ** }*[الأعراف: 172] الآيتين، ونقضهم ذلك تركهم الوفاء به، وهكذا روي عن مقاتل بن حيان أيضاً، حكى هذه الأقوال ابن جرير في تفسيره. وقال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ } - إلى قوله - { أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } قال: هي ست خصال من المنافقين، إذا كانت فيهم الظهرة على الناس، أظهروا هذه الخصال: إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا اؤتمنوا خانوا، ونقضوا عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه، وقطعوا ما أمر الله به أن يوصل، وأفسدوا في الأرض، وإذا كانت الظهرة عليهم، أظهروا الخصال الثلاث: إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا اؤتمنوا خانوا. وكذا قال الربيع بن أنس أيضاً، وقال السدي في تفسيره بإسناده: قوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ } قال: هو ما عهد إليهم في القرآن، فأقروا به، ثم كفروا فنقضوه. وقوله: { وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ } قيل: المراد به صلة الأرحام والقرابات؛ كما فسره قتادة؛ كقوله تعالى:*{* *فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ** }*[محمد: 22] ورجحه ابن جرير، وقيل: المراد أعم من ذلك، فكل ما أمر الله بوصله وفعله، فقطعوه وتركوه. وقال مقاتل بن حيان في قوله تعالى: { أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } قال: في الآخرة، وهذا كما قال تعالى:*{* *أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوۤءُ ٱلدَّارِ** }*
[الرعد: 25] وقال الضحاك عن ابن عباس: كل شيء نسبه الله إلى غير أهل الإسلام من اسم مثل خاسر فإنما يعني به الكفر، وما نسبه إلى أهل الإسلام، فإنما يعني به الذنب. وقال ابن جرير في قوله تعالى: { أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } الخاسرون: جمع خاسر، وهم الناقصون أنفسهم حظوظهم بمعصيتهم الله من رحمته؛ كما يخسر الرجل في تجارته بأن يوضع من رأس ماله في بيعه، وكذلك المنافق والكافر، خسر بحرمان الله إياه رحمته التي خلقها لعباده في القيامة أحوج ما كانوا إلى رحمته، يقال منه: خسر الرجل يخسر الرجل يخسر خسراً وخسراناً وخساراً؛ كما قال جرير بن عطية:
 *إِنَّ سَليطاً في الخَسارِ إنّهْ*
*أولادُ قومٍ خُلِقُوا أَقِنَّهْ*

----------


## خادم العلم والعلماء

الاحكام لاتنتزع انتزاعا دون ان نعرف مراد الله بنوعية قطيعة الرحم المقصوده في الايه الكريمه ومعرفة ماسبقها من اعمال من ذمهم الله في الايه الكريمه وبالنوايا والمقاصد والأفعال التي اظهروها وابطنوها . الصلة هي صلة الوالدين -ثم الاقرب فالاقرب-وتحسين العلاقه بهم وارادة وجه الله في الاحسان اليهم لاعصبية ولاتقديما لهم على طاعة الله ومحبته مع الإيمان العميق بأن كل نعمة تجري على مخلوق فهي من الله وحده لاشريك له في ربوبيته ولاشريك له في الوهيته ولا شريك له في اسمائه وصفاته ثم لايمكن ان كان مسلما موفقا الا ان يكون ودودا لكل قريب مسلم او مؤمن و كل بعيد مؤمن او مسلم . والموضوع من الاهمية بمكان و يحتاج لمجلدات 

يقول د.عبد المحسن بن محمد القاسم -إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي والقاضي بالمحكمة العامة : ليس في الناس أعظم إحسانا ولا أكثر فضلاً من الوالدين . بر الوالدين خلق الأنبياء ودأب الصالحين ...ومن كان باراً بوالديه كان سعيداً متواضعاً . بر الوالدين من شيم الكرام ودليل الفضل والكمال !
حقهما واجب بعد حق الله تعالى ....برهما محبب إلى الله وأفضل من الجهاد في سبيل الله. 
ويقول في فضل صلة الأرحام : من أجل القربات عند الله وأفضل الطاعات صلة الرحم..فرحم الإنسان هم أولى الناس في الرعاية وأحقهم بالعناية وأجدرهم بالإكرام والحماية ..الرحم توصل بمعاهدتهم بالزيارة ، بإكرام كريمهم ، وعيادة سقيمهم ، والتيسير على معسرهم ، وتفقد أحوالهم...وفي الوسائل الحديثة عون على الطاعة ...ودعوة أقاربك وتوجيههم وإرشادهم ونصحهم ألزم من غيرهم...وإذا أساء إليك قريب فأحسن اليه وهذا هو الدواء الشرعي فالمسئ تقابل سيئته بالحسنة...وفي مقابلة إساءتهم بالإساءة هجر لعبادة صلة ذوي القربى وتأجيج للقطيعة ووقوع في حبائل الشيطان وشراكه.
{خطوات الى السعاده }د .عبدالمحسن القاسم امام وخطيب المسجد النبوي.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*من سورة البقرة مع الآيتين 26-27*

قال تعالى: ﴿ *إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا* *وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ الْفَاسِقِينَ (26)**الَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (27)* ﴾ سورة البقرة: 26-27

في تفسير ابن كثير: قال السدي في تفسيره عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس، وعن مرة عن ابن مسعود، وعن ناس من الصحابة: لما ضرب الله هذين المثلين للمنافقين، يعني قوله تعالى: *{ مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ ٱلَّذِى ٱسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً }* [البقرة: 17] وقوله: *{ أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ }* [البقرة: 19] الآيات الثلاث، قال المنافقون: الله أعلى وأجل من أن يضرب هذه الأمثال، فأنزل الله هذه الآية إلى قوله تعالى: { هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } وقال عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن قتادة: لما ذكر الله تعالى العنكبوت والذباب، قال المشركون: ما بال العنكبوت والذباب يذكران؟ فأنزل الله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْىِ أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا } وقال سعيد عن قتادة: أي إن الله لا يستحيي من الحق أن يذكر شيئاً مما قل أو كثر، وإن الله حين ذكر في كتابه الذباب والعنكبوت قال أهل الضلالة: ما أراد الله من ذكر هذا؟ فأنزل الله: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْىِ أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا } (قلت) العبارة الأولى عن قتادة فيها إشعار أن هذه الآية مكية، وليس كذلك، وعبارة رواية سعيد عن قتادة أقرب، والله أعلم. وروى ابن جريج عن مجاهد نحو هذا الثاني عن قتادة. وقال ابن أبي حاتم: روي عن الحسن وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد نحو قول السدي وقتادة. وقال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس في هذه الآية، قال: هذا مثل ضربه الله للدنيا؛ أن البعوضة تحيا ما جاعت، فإذا سمنت ماتت، وكذلك مثل هؤلاء القوم الذين ضرب لهم هذا المثل في القرآن، إذا امتلؤوا من الدنيا رياً، أخذهم الله عند ذلك، ثم تلا: *{ فَلَمَّا نَسُواْ مَا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ شَىْءٍ }* [الأنعام: 44] هكذا رواه ابن جرير، ورواه ابن أبي حاتم من حديث أبي جعفر عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية بنحوه، فالله أعلم. فهذا اختلافهم في سبب النزول. وقد اختار ابن جرير ما حكاه السدي؛ لأنه أمس بالسورة، وهو مناسب، ومعنى الآية: أنه تعالى أخبر أنه لا يستحيي، أي: لا يستنكف، وقيل: لا يخشى أن يضرب مثلاً ما، أي: أيَّ مثل كان، بأي شيء كان، صغيراً كان أو كبيراً، و { ما } ههنا للتقليل، وتكون بعوضة منصوبة على البدل؛ كما تقول: لأضربن ضرباً ما، فيصدق بأدنى شيء. أو تكون { ما } نكرة موصوفة ببعوضة، واختار ابن جرير أن ما موصولة، وبعوضة معربة بإعرابها، قال: وذلك سائغ في كلام العرب أنهم يعربون صلة مَا ومَنْ بإعرابهما؛ لأنهما يكونان معرفة تارة، ونكرة أخرى؛ كما قال حسان بن ثابت:
 *يَكْفِي   بِنا فَضْلاً على مَنْ غَيْرِنا*
*حُبُّ   النَّبِي مُحَمَّدٍ إِيّانا*
 قال: ويجوز أن تكون بعوضة منصوبة بحذف الجار، وتقدير الكلام: إن الله لا يستحيي أن يضرب مثلاً ما بين بعوضة إلى ما فوقها، وهذا الذي اختاره الكسائي والفراء. وقرأ الضحاك وإبراهيم بن أبي عبلة بعوضة بالرفع، قال ابن جني: وتكون صلة لما، وحذف العائد؛ كما في قوله:*}* *تماماً على الذي أَحْسَنُ** {*]الأنعام:154] أي: على الذي هو أحسن، وحكى سيبوبه: ما أنا بالذي قائلٌ لك شيئاً، أي: بالذي هو قائل لك شيئاً. وقوله تعالى: { فَمَا فَوْقَهَا } فيه قولان: أحدهما: فما دونها في الصغر والحقارة؛ كما إذا وصف رجل باللؤم والشح، فيقول السامع: نعم، وهو فوق ذلك - يعني فيما وصفت - وهذا قول الكسائي وأبي عبيد، قاله الرازي وأكثر المحققين. وفي الحديث:* " لو أن الدنيا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة، لما سقى كافراً منها شربة ماء** "* والثاني:  فما فوقها: لما هو أكبر منها؛ لأنه ليس شيء أحقر ولا أصغر من البعوضة، وهذا قول قتادة ابن دعامة، واختيار ابن جرير، فإنه يؤيده ما رواه مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " ما من مسلم يشاك شوكة فما فوقها، إلا كتب له بها درجة، ومحيت عنه بها خطيئة** "* فأخبر أنه لا يستصغر شيئاً يضرب به مثلاً، ولو كان في الحقارة والصغر، كالبعوضة، كما لا يستنكف عن خلقها، كذلك لا يستنكف من ضرب المثل بها، كما ضرب المثل بالذباب والعنكبوت في قوله:*}* *يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَٱسْتَمِعُواْ لَهُ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ لَن يَخْلُقُواْ ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ ٱجْتَمَعُواْ لَهُ وَإِن يَسْلُبْهُمُ ٱلذُّبَابُ شَيْئاً لاَّ يَسْتَنقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ ٱلطَّالِبُ وَٱلْمَطْلُوبُ** {*]الحج: 73] وقال:*}* *مَثَلُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ كَمَثَلِ ٱلْعَنكَبُوتِ ٱتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتاً وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ ٱلْبُيُوتِ لَبَيْتُ ٱلْعَنكَبُوتِ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ** {*]العنكبوت: 41] وقال تعالى:*}* *أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً كَشَجَرةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ وَفَرْعُهَا فِى ٱلسَّمَآءِ تُؤْتِىۤ أُكُلَهَا كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا وَيَضْرِبُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ وَمَثلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ ٱجْتُثَّتْ مِن فَوْقِ ٱلأَرْضِ مَا لَهَا مِن قَرَارٍ يُثَبِّتُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ بِٱلْقَوْلِ ٱلثَّابِتِ فِى ٱلْحَيَوٰةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَفِى ٱلآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ ٱلظَّـٰلِمِين   وَيَفْعَلُ ٱللَّهُ مَا يَشَآءُ** {*]إبراهيم: 24 - 27] وقال تعالى:*}* *ضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً عَبْدًا مَّمْلُوكًا لاَّ يَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ شَىْءٍ** {*]النحل: 75] الآية، ثم قال:*}* *وَضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَّجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَآ أَبْكَمُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ شَىْءٍ وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَىٰ مَوْلاهُ أَيْنَمَا يُوَجِّههُّ لاَ يَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ هَلْ يَسْتَوِى هُوَ وَمَن يَأْمُرُ بِٱلْعَدْلِ** {*]النحل: 76] الآية، كما قال:*}* *ضَرَبَ لَكُمْ مَّثَلاً مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ هَلْ لَّكُمْ مِّن مَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَـٰنُكُمْ مِّن شُرَكَآءَ فِى مَا رَزَقْنَـٰكُمْ** {*]الروم: 28] الآية. وقال:*}* *ضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَّجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَآءُ مُتَشَـٰكِسُونَ** {*]الزمر: 29] الآية.وقال:*}* *وَتِلْكَ ٱلأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَآ إِلاَّ ٱلْعَـٰلِمُون * * {*]العنكبوت: 43] وفي القرآن أمثال كثيرة، قال بعض السلف: إذا سمعت المثل في القرآن، فلم أفهمه، بكيت على نفسي؛ لأن الله قال:*}* *وَتِلْكَ ٱلأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَآ إِلاَّ ٱلْعَـٰلِمُون * * {*]العنكبوت:43]
وقال مجاهد في قوله تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْىِ أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا } الأمثال صغيرها وكبيرها يؤمن بها المؤمنون، ويعلمون أنها الحق من ربهم، ويهديهم الله بها. وقال قتادة: { فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ } أي: يعلمون أنه كلام الرحمن، وأنه من عند الله، وروي عن مجاهد والحسن والربيع بن أنس نحو ذلك. وقال أبو العالية: { فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ{يعني: هذا المثل { وَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَآ أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَـٰذَا مَثَلاً } كما قال في سورة المدثر:*}**وَمَا جَعَلْنَآ أَصْحَـٰبَ ٱلنَّارِ إِلاَّ مَلاَئِكَةً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَيَزْدَادَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِيمَاناً وَلاَ يَرْتَابَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنُون   وَلِيَقُولَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ وَٱلْكَافِرُونَ مَاذَآ أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَـٰذَا مَثَلاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلاَّ هُوَ** {*]المدثر:31] وكذلك قال ههنا: { يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِين   } قال السدي في تفسيره عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس، وعن مرة عن ابن مسعود، وعن ناس من الصحابة:  يضل به كثيراً يعني به: المنافقين، ويهدي به: المؤمنين، فيزيد هؤلاء ضلالة إلى ضلالتهم؛ لتكذيبهم بما قد علموه حقاً يقيناً من المثل الذي ضربه الله بما ضرب لهم، وأنه لما ضرب له موافق، فذلك إضلال الله إياهم به، ويهدي به، يعني: المثل، كثيراً من أهل الإيمان والتصديق، فيزيدهم هدى إلى هداهم، وإيماناً إلى إيمانهم؛ لتصديقهم بما قد علموه حقاً يقيناً أنه موافق لما ضربه الله له مثلاً، وإقرارهم به، وذلك هداية من الله لهم به { وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِين   } قال: هم المنافقون، وقال أبو العالية: { وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِين   } قال: هم أهل النفاق، وكذا قال الربيع ابن أنس، وقال ابن جريج عن مجاهد عن ابن عباس: } وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِين   } قال: يقول: يعرفه الكافرون، فيكفرون به. وقال قتادة: { وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلاَّ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِين  {فسقوا، فأضلهم الله على فسقهم، وقال ابن أبي حاتم: حدثنا أبي عن إسحاق بن سليمان عن أبي سنان عن عمرو بن مرة عن مصعب بن سعد عن سعد { يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا } يعني: الخوارج. وقال شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن مصعب بن سعد قال:  سألت أبي، فقلت: قوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ } إلى آخر الآية: فقال: هم الحرورية، وهذا الإسناد، وإن صح عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه، فهو تفسير على المعنى، لا أن الآية أريد منها التنصيص على الخوارج الذين خرجوا على عليّ بالنهروان، فإن أولئك لم يكونوا حال نزول الآية، وإنما هم داخلون بوصفهم فيها مع من دخل؛ لأنهم سموا خوارج لخروجهم عن طاعة الإمام والقيام بشرائع الإسلام، والفاسق في اللغة هو الخارج عن الطاعة أيضاً، وتقول العرب: فسقت الرطبة، إذا خرجت من قشرتها، ولهذا يقال للفأرة: فويسقة؛ لخروجها عن جحرها للفساد، وثبت في الصحيحين عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:*"* *خمس فواسق يقتلن في الحل والحرم: الغراب والحدأة والعقرب والفأرة والكلب العقور** "* فالفاسق يشمل الكافر والعاصي، ولكن فسق الكافر أشد وأفحش، والمراد به من الآية الفاسق الكافر، والله أعلم، بدليل أنه وصفهم بقوله تعالى: { ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } وهذه الصفات صفات الكفار المباينة لصفات المؤمنين؛ كما قال تعالى في سورة الرعد:*}**أَفَمَن يَعْلَمُ أَنَّمَآ أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَبِّكَ ٱلْحَقُّ كَمَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَىٰ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُوْلُواْ ٱلأَلْبَـٰبِ ٱلَّذِينَ يُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ يِنقُضُونَ ٱلْمِيثَـٰقَ وَٱلَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ وَيَخَافُونَ سُوءَ الحِسَابِ** {*]الرعد: 19 - 21] الآيات، إلى أن قال:*}* *وَٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوۤءُ ٱلدَّارِ** {*]الرعد:25] وقد اختلف أهل التفسير في معنى العهد الذي وصف هؤلاء الفاسقين بنقضه، فقال بعضهم: هو وصية الله إلى خلقه، وأمره إياهم بما أمرهم به من طاعته، ونهيه إياهم عما نهاهم عنه من معصيته، في كتبه، وعلى لسان رسله، ونقضهم ذلك هو تركهم العمل به.
وقال آخرون: بل هي في كفار أهل الكتاب والمنافقين منهم، وعهد الله الذي نقضوه هو ما أخذ الله عليهم في التوراة، من العمل بما فيها، واتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا بعث، والتصديق به، وبما جاء به من عند ربهم، ونقضهم ذلك هو جحودهم به بعد معرفتهم بحقيقته، وإنكارهم ذلك، وكتمانهم علم ذلك عن الناس بعد إعطائهم الله من أنفسهم الميثاق ليبيننه للناس ولا يكتمونه، فأخبر تعالى أنهم نبذوه وراء ظهورهم، واشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً. وهذا اختيار ابن جرير رحمه الله، وهو قول مقاتل بن حيان.
وقال آخرون: بل عنى بهذه الآية جميع أهل الكفر والشرك والنفاق، وعهده إلى جميعهم في توحيده ما وضع لهم من الأدلة الدالة على ربوبيته، وعهد إليهم في أمره ونهيه ما احتج به لرسله من المعجزات التي لا يقدر أحد من الناس غيرهم أن يأتي بمثله، الشاهدة لهم على صدقهم، قالوا: ونقضهم ذلك تركهم الإقرار بما قد تبينت لهم صحته بالأدلة، وتكذيبهم الرسل والكتب، مع علمهم أن ما أتوا به حق.
وروي عن مقاتل ابن حيان أيضاً نحو هذا، وهو حسن، وإليه مال الزمخشري؛ فإنه قال: فإن قلت: فما المراد بعهد الله؟ قلت: ما ركز في عقولهم من الحجة على التوحيد، كأنه أمرٌ وصّاهم به، ووثقه عليهم، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:*}**وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ** {*]الأعراف: 172] إذ أخذ الميثاق عليهم من الكتب المنزلة عليهم كقوله:*}**وَأَوْفُواْ بِعَهْدِىۤ أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ* * {*]البقرة: 40] وقال آخرون: العهد الذي ذكره تعالى هو العهد الذي أخذه عليهم حين أخرجهم من صلب آدم الذي وصف في قوله:*}* *وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِىۤ ءَادَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتَ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ شَهِدْنَآ** {*]الأعراف: 172] الآيتين، ونقضهم ذلك تركهم الوفاء به، وهكذا روي عن مقاتل بن حيان أيضاً، حكى هذه الأقوال ابن جرير في تفسيره.
وقال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى: } ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ } - إلى قوله} -  أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } قال: هي ست خصال من المنافقين، إذا كانت فيهم الظهرة على الناس، أظهروا هذه الخصال: إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا اؤتمنوا خانوا، ونقضوا عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه، وقطعوا ما أمر الله به أن يوصل، وأفسدوا في الأرض، وإذا كانت الظهرة عليهم، أظهروا الخصال الثلاث: إذا حدثوا كذبوا، وإذا وعدوا أخلفوا، وإذا اؤتمنوا خانوا.  وكذا قال الربيع بن أنس أيضاً، وقال السدي في تفسيره بإسناده: قوله تعالى: } ٱلَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَـٰقِهِ } قال: هو ما عهد إليهم في القرآن، فأقروا به، ثم كفروا فنقضوه.
وقوله: { وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَآ أَمَرَ ٱللَّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ } قيل: المراد به صلة الأرحام والقرابات؛ كما فسره قتادة؛ كقوله تعالى:*}* *فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِى ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ** {*]محمد: 22] ورجحه ابن جرير، وقيل: المراد أعم من ذلك، فكل ما أمر الله بوصله وفعله، فقطعوه وتركوه. وقال مقاتل بن حيان في قوله تعالى: { أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } قال: في الآخرة، وهذا كما قال تعالى:*}* *أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمُ ٱللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوۤءُ ٱلدَّارِ** {*]الرعد:25]وقال الضحاك عن ابن عباس: كل شيء نسبه الله إلى غير أهل الإسلام من اسم مثل خاسر فإنما يعني به الكفر، وما نسبه إلى أهل الإسلام، فإنما يعني به الذنب. وقال ابن جرير في قوله تعالى: { أُولَـٰۤئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَـٰسِرُون   } الخاسرون: جمع خاسر، وهم الناقصون أنفسهم حظوظهم بمعصيتهم الله من رحمته؛ كما يخسر الرجل في تجارته بأن يوضع من رأس ماله في بيعه، وكذلك المنافق والكافر، خسر بحرمان الله إياه رحمته التي خلقها لعباده في القيامة أحوج ما كانوا إلى رحمته، يقال منه: خسر الرجل يخسر الرجل يخسر خسراً وخسراناً وخساراً؛ كما قال جرير بن عطية:
 *إِنَّ سَليطاً في الخَسارِ إنّهْ*
*أولادُ قومٍ خُلِقُوا أَقِنَّهْ*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*في السنة النبوية* 
وَأَخْرَجَ الشَّيْخَانِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَلَقَ الْخَلْقَ حَتَّى إذَا فَرَغَ مِنْهُمْ قَامَتْ الرَّحِمُ فَقَالَتْ: هَذَا مَقَامُ الْعَائِذِ بِك مِنْ الْقَطِيعَةِ، قَالَ نَعَمْ أَمَا تَرْضَيْنَ أَنْ أَصِلَ مَنْ وَصَلَك وَأَقْطَعَ مَنْ قَطَعَك؟ قَالَتْ بَلَى، قَالَ فَذَاكَ لَك ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: اقْرَءُوا إنْ شِئْتُمْ {فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ * أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَى أَبْصَارَهُمْ}). وَأخرج التِّرْمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ وَابْنُ مَاجَهْ وَالْحَاكِمُ، وَقَالَ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ.

*لا يدخل الجنة قاطع رحم كما ورد في الحديث* 
عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (مَا مِنْ ذَنْبٍ أَجْدَرُ - أَيْ أَحَقُّ - أَنْ يُعَجِّلَ اللَّهُ لِصَاحِبِهِ الْعُقُوبَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعَ مَا يَدَّخِرُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْبَغْيِ وَقَطِيعَةِ الرَّحِمِ). 

وَالشَّيْخَانِ: (*لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَاطِعٌ*). قَالَ سُفْيَانُ: يَعْنِي قَاطِعَ رَحِمٍ.

وعن أبي بكرة نفيع بن الحارث رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ - ثلاثاً - قلنا: بلى يا رسول الله، قال:  الإشراك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين، وكان متكئاً فجلس، فقال: ألا وقول الزور وشهادة الزور فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا: ليته سكت. متفقٌ عليه.

وَأخرج الطَّبَرَانِيُّ بِسَنَدٍ صَحِيحٍ عَنْ الْأَعْمَشِ قَالَ: (كَانَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ جَالِسًا بَعْدَ الصُّبْحِ فِي حَلْقَةٍ فَقَالَ: أَنْشُدُ اللَّهَ قَاطِعَ رَحِمٍ لَمَا قَامَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَدْعُوَ رَبَّنَا وَإِنَّ أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاءِ مُرْتَجَةٌ - أَيْ بِضَمٍّ فَفَتْحٍ وَالْجِيمُ مُخَفَّفَةٌ - مُغْلَقَةٌ دُونَ قَاطِعِ رَحِمٍ).

ورُوِيَ عَنْ الْبَاقِرِ أَنَّ أَبَاهُ زَيْنَ الْعَابِدِينَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: لَا تُصَاحِبْ قَاطِعَ رَحِمٍ فَإِنِّي وَجَدْته مَلْعُونًا فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فِي ثَلَاثَةِ مَوَاضِعَ وَذَكَرَ الْآيَاتِ الثَّلَاثَ السَّابِقَةَ، آيَةَ الْقِتَالِ (سورة محمد)وَاللَّعْنُ فِيهَا صَرِيحٌ، وَ(سورة الرَّعْدَ) وَاللَّعْنُ فِيهَا بِطَرِيقِ الْعُمُومِ ؛ لِأَنَّ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ يَشْمَلُ الْأَرْحَامَ وَغَيْرَهَا، و(َالْبَقَرَة)َ وَاللَّعْنُ فِيهَا بِطَرِيقِ الِاسْتِلْزَامِ إذْ هُوَ مِنْ لَوَازِمِ الْخُسْرَانِ.

وَقَدْ نَقَلَ الْقُرْطُبِيُّ فِي تَفْسِيرِهِ اتِّفَاقَ الْأُمَّةِ عَلَى وُجُوبِ صِلَةِ الرَّحِمِ وَحُرْمَةِ قَطْعِهَا.

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْحُكَمَاءِ: بُلُّوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ بِالْحُقُوقِ، وَلَا تَجْفُوهَا بِالْعُقُوقِ.

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْبُلَغَاءِ: صِلُوا أَرْحَامَكُمْ فَإِنَّهَا لَا تُبْلَى عَلَيْهَا أُصُولُكُمْ، وَلَا تُهْضَمُ عَلَيْهَا فُرُوعُكُمْ.

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْأُدَبَاءِ: مَنْ لَمْ يَصْلُحْ لِأَهْلِهِ لَمْ يَصْلُحْ لَك، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَذُبَّ عَنْهُمْ لَمْ يَذُبَّ عَنْك.

وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْفُصَحَاءِ: مَنْ وَصَلَ رَحِمَهُ وَصَلَهُ اللَّهُ وَرَحِمَهُ، وَمَنْ أَجَارَ جَارَهُ أَعَانَهُ اللَّهُ وَجَارَهُ.

وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْأَزْدِيُّ: 
وَحَسْبُك مِنْ ذُلٍّ وَسُوءِ صَنِيعَةٍ  *** مُنَاوَاةُ ذِي الْقُرْبَى وَإِنْ قِيلَ قَاطِعُ 
وَلَكِنْ أُوَاسِيهِ وَأَنْسَى ذُنُوبَهُ  *** لِتُرْجِعَهُ يَوْمًا إلَيَّ الرَّوَاجِعُ 
وَلَا يَسْتَوِي فِي الْحُكْمِ عَبْدَانِ :  *** وَاصِلٌ، وَعَبْدٌ لِأَرْحَامِ الْقَرَابَةِ قَاطِعُ

----------


## الوايلي

جزاك الله خير اخوي العلمي الامل وبارك الله فيك وفيما طرحت

----------


## أسـامة

قطع الرحم من الكبائر التي هي دون الشرك الأكبر ودون الكفر المخرج من الملة.
وصاحب الكبيرة متوعد بالعذاب، وليس حتما عليه، وإنما هو تحت المشيئة، إن شاء الله عذبه، وإلا فلا. وهذه من المسائل الغيبية والحكم يومئذ لله.
فلا يتوجب التقرير بأنه معذب لا محالة كما في تقريرات الأخ الباحث.
ومسألة الإيمان من أولى المسائل التي حدث فيها خلل واضطراب بين الناس، بداية من الخوارج وحتى المرجئة.
لذا فلا بد من بيان التوعد في حق مقترف الكبيرة تبعا لما يوافق منهج أهل السنة، إلا فالجميع يعرضونها أهل السنة وغيرهم، ومنهجية التناول هي التي تميز أهل السنة عن غيرهم.
والله أعلم. بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## العلمي أمل

عن الشَّيْخَانِ: (*لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَاطِعٌ*). قَالَ سُفْيَانُ: يَعْنِي قَاطِعَ رَحِمٍ.
والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينطق عن هوى

----------


## الوايلي

العلمي امل هل تقصد مخلدا في النار ؟؟؟

----------


## العلمي أمل

أخي العزيز الوايلي ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، بداية أشكرك لاهتمامك بالموضوع. وأبادر بالقول أنني طالب علم ولست عالماً ولا فقيهاً ولا أجرأ على الفتوى (أجرؤكم على الفتيا أجرؤكم على النار. رواه الدارمي عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر مرسلا ، وضعفه الألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة 1814 وفي ضعيف الجامع 147)... وما قصدته هو ما قصده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح ولا أزيد عليه، ولا أحمله أكثر مما جاء فيه... فالحديث لا يتعرض للخلود في النار (*لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَاطِعٌ*) ... وينبغي جمع النصوص، ولا اجتهاد مع وجود النص القطعي من الكتاب والسنة... أما من حيث العرض وتناول الموضوع يمكن تقويمه أو تصحيحه أو إثراؤه ... فحبذا أن يحفز هذا الحوار همم علمائنا الأجلاء حتى يفتونا ويقوموا ما زاغ عن الجادة والصواب من أخطاء تعود لجهلي ولعدم استيفاء الموضوع ما يستحقه من بحث... ومنهجي بصفة عامة هو الدعوة... دعوة العشيرة والأهل المقربين وعموم المسلمين انطلاقا من فقه الواقع المرير الذي نعيشه ونشكو من جوره لما ابتلينا به من قطيعة الأرحام... لنكن "دعاة لا قضاة" (وهو بالمناسبة كما تعلم عنوان كتاب لفضيلة المرشد الهضيبي رحمة الله عليه). والله أعلم بالمتقين. ((يعذب من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء وإليه تقلبون)) (ص: 21) الآية... هذا وأسأل الله التوفيق وحسن القول وسداده وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب...

----------


## الوايلي

جزاك الله خير على حسن الحوار

وفقك الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه عفواً ظننتك ممن يقول بالخلود فهذا مسلك الخوراج ردهم الله إلى الحق 
وكهذه العلوم تعاد إلى تفسير العلماء لذلك هم ورثة الأنبياء 

واحسب ان لدينا هنا طلاب علم وفقهم الله متمكنين لهذه المسائل

تحيتي لك اخي الكريم ،،،

----------


## العلمي أمل

*... وفي الحديث الشريف: في موضوع التفريق بين الأحبة: 

*عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى قَالَ *لَعَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مَنْ فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْوَالِدَةِ وَوَلَدِهَا وَبَيْنَ الأَخِ وَبَيْنَ أَخِيهِ.* رواه ابن ماجه .

و عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- *« مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ فَرَّقَ ».* قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ هَذَا مُبْهَمٌ وَهُوَ عِنْدَنَا فِى السَّبْىِ وَالْوَلَدِ . رواه الدارقطني

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

(لنستعرض ذلك كله بشئ من التفصيل مع استعراض الآيات المذكورة وشرحها تباعاً في هذه الصفحة إن شاء الله، والله ولينا ومنه التوفيق، وولي قطاع الأرحام الشيطان الرجيم. ومصيرهم مصير إبليس اللعين)

أخي الكريم العلمي أمل بارك الله فيك على الجهد الذي قدمته وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك, أخي العلمي ما ذكرته أعلاه أظن يحتاج الى تصحيح فأهل العلم يذكرون أن فاعل الكبيرة متوعد بالعقوبة ولايلزم منه وقوعها, لأن العقوبة يجب أن تثبت معها شروط وتنتفي موانع حتى تقع وأظن أنه لايخفى عليك الذي أمر أولاده بحرقه بعد موته وأنه قال (لأن قدر علي ربي ليعذبني عذابا لايعذبه أحدا من العالمين), فذكر أهل اعلم أن هذا الرجل قد شك في قدرت الله على بعثه وهذا كفر ولكن لما بعثه الله, قال ماحملك على ما فعلت قال خشيتك, فكفر الله عنه ذلك وكذلك الذي ينشر له تسعة وتسعون سجلا كلها سيئات وتأكد في حقه العذاب ولكن البطاقة التي أخرجت ومكتوب فيها (لا اله الا الله) كانت مانها من وقوع العقوبة, وقد تكون من هذه المعاصي قطيعة رحم, أسأل الله لك التوفيق فيما تقدم ومزيد من البحوث الطيبة وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## العلمي أمل

*صلة الأرحام في أدبيات التجانيين تناقض واقعهم**
* فيما يلي أنقل بأمانة ما ورد عن صلة الأرحام في كتب التجانيين حتى أذكر هؤلاء التجانيين خصوصا عندنا في المغرب الذين يقطعون الأرحام بمجرد مخالفتك لعقيدتهم لعل الذكرى تنفعهم. وشيخهم بريء من تصرفهم هذا وهم يخلون بشروط طريقتهم التي تنص على بر الوالدين وصلة الأرحام... ونلمس تناقض تصرفاتهم وواقعهم في العداوة والبغضاء للأقارب وقطيعة الأرحام ما بعدها قطيعة... ولو ذكرتهم بكتاب الله وأحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم... عمت الأبصار وصمت الآذان ولا روح لمن تنادي. وواضح أنهم لا يعملون بنصائح شيخهم... ولا يقرأون ما سطره علماؤهم في كتبهم المعتمدة مثل جواهر المعاني والرماح ... ودونكم بعض المقتطفات في هذا الشأن المنقولة كما هي من كتبهم:

« وكانت هجرة المصطفى صلّى الله عليه وسلّم هجرة الفارّ بالحق للحقّ خدمةً لحرمة الحياة السويّة التي لا يبغي فيها عاجل عن آجل، ولا يحيف فيها جانب عن جانب.
وقد عبّر سيدنا جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ـ وهو الشريف المهاجر ـ عن ذلك أكمل وأحسن وأصدق تعبير حين كلّم النجاشي. قال رضوان الله عليه ـ كما جاء عن سيدتنا أمّ سلمة رضي الله عنها ـ : 
» أيها الملك ، كنّا قوما أهل جاهلية ، نعبد الأصنام ، ونأكل الميتة ، ونأتي الفواحش ، ونقطع الأرحام ، ونسيء الجوار ، ويأكل القويّ منّا الضعيف.  فكنّا على ذلك حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولا منّا نعرف نسبه ، وصدقه ، وأمانته ، وعفافه ، فدعانا إلى الله لتوحيده ولنعبده ، ونخلع ما كنّا نعبد نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان ، وأمرنا بصدق الحديث ، وأداء الأمانة ، *وصلة الرحم*، وحسن الجوار ، والكفّ عن المحارم والدماء ، ونهانا عن الفواحش وقول الزور ، وأكل مال اليتيم ، وقذف المحصنة ، وأن نعبد الله لا نشرك به شيئا ، وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام ـ قالت فعدّد عليه أمور الإسلام ـ فصدّقناه وآمنّا به واتبعناه على ما جاء به من عند الله ، فعبدنا الله وحده ولم نشرك به ، وحرّمنا ما حرّم علينا ، وأحللنا ما أحلّ لنا . «
لا يحتاج الإنسان إلاّ أن يكون سليم الفطرة ليعترف أنّ هذا فكرا يحمل بذور السعادة له، وأنه نفس ما ينشده لنفسه لو سئل عمّا يناسب مصلحته التي توفّر له توازنا في حياته، وانسجاما مع محيطه. ولعلّ في اعتذارات الأمم لبعضها البعض عبر التاريخ دليل قاطع على بشاعة وفساد سبل الظلم ، والجاهلية ، واستغلال المستضعفين . والتوحّد في الاعتراف بنقيض الحق اعتراف جماعي بالحق.» .[1]
----------------- « وقال شيخ الطريقة ، الجامع بين الشريعة والحقيقة ، السيّد المختار الكنتي رضي الله تعالى عنه ، لمّا سئل : 
" هل يُخلّ بإرادة المريد أن يزور الصالحين الأحياء والأموات أو أحدهما فقط " ، أنّه إن كانت زيارته رغبة عن شيخه أو احتقارا له فذلك ممّا يُخِلّ بإرادة ، ويكون سببا لحرمانه وعدم الانتفاع بجميعهم ، لأنّ ما جاز عن المثل يجوز على مماثله ، بل لو رآه على معصية فنقص ذلك من نيّته واعتقاده لكان ذلك سببا لهلكته كما نَصَّ على ذلك جميع مشايخ السلف واتّفقوا عليه ، وجُرِّبَ وصَحَّ . اهـ .
وليس لذي جدال وخصومة تمسّك بقوله .وأمّا على وجه التواصل وطلب الخير فلا قائل يمنع ذلك ، ولا أنّه يضرّ به ، وإنّما ذلك مِن مُحدثات القرن التاسع حين كثرت الدعوى ، وغلب الهوى ، وعمّ البلاء ، وكثرت البدع ، وانتشر الفساد ، لأنّا نقول : أنّه رضي الله تعالى عنه قال في غير هذا المحلّ : والإطّراح بين يدي الشيخ في الظعن والمقام بحيث لا تملك معه نفسا ولا مالا في البدء والاختتام ، وحُسْن التعلّق به في الهمّ والاهتمام ، والاستغناء به عن جميع الأنام ، وفي هذا المحلّ مكتوب حتّى ترى أنّ الله لم يخلق غيره في وقتك . ونقول أيضا: *أنّ التواصل في الله وفي الرحم ممّا أجمع المسلمون على وجوبه والتعليم واستماع الوعظ ونحوهما من الخير** .* 
وشيخنا رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه وعنّا به لم يَنْهَ أهل طريقته عن شيء ممّا ذُكِرَ وإنّما نهاهم عن الزيادة المعلومة بالقصد المعلوم، فهو والشيخ المختار وغيرهما مِن الشيوخ رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين مجمعون على المنع من تلك الزيارة. ».[2]
------------------- « وثالثها : أنّا قدّمنا أوّلا أنّ شيخنا رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وعنّا به لم يعمّم المنع *لأنّه ما منع أحدا من أهل طريقته من التعلّم من جميع الأولياء والعلماء ، ومن حضور مجالسهم ، ولا مِن استماع مواعظهم وكلامهم ، ولا من التواصل في الله وفي الرحم ، ...**»[3]*
----------------- « وأمّا نسبه رضي الله تعالى عنه : فَجَدُّهُ لأبيه رضي الله تعالى عنه هو السيّد الأصيل ، النزيه الجليل ، ذو المروءة والصيانة ، والحسب والمكانة والديانة والأمانة ، سيّدي المختار بن أحمد . كان رحمه الله زكيّا خيّرا مرضيّا ، جوادا فاضلا وفيّا ، كاملا عالي الهمّة ونبيه الشأن ، مِنْ أكابر الأعيان وأفاضل الزمان ، *يَواصِلُ الرحم والأقارب*، ويواسي الجيران والأجانب ، كثير السخاء ، شديد الحياء ، رضي الله تعالى عنه وأرضاه ، وجعل الجَنّة مأواه.» .[4]
----------------- «* وأمّا صلة الرحم*: فإنّه يصل رحمه الديني و الطيني ، فأمّا الطيني فإنّه يواصل كلّ من له قرابة به مِن نَسَبِهِ وذوي رحمه ، يقضي حوائجهم ، ويتفقّد أحوالهم ، ويكرم مثواهم ، ويتعاهدهم و يسهمهم ممّا رزقه الله ، ويحمل كَلَّهُم ، ويكسب معدمهم ، ويعينهم على نوائب الخير وعلى مئونتهم ونوازلهم ، فما من مسألة تهمّهم إلاّ أنزلوها به فيجدون الراحة والمخرج ببركته ، لا يغفل عنهم في أمر دينيّ أو دنيويّ ، ويحنّ على كبيرهم ويرحم صغيرهم ، ويؤدّبهم كما يؤدّب صبيانه ، لا يرى أحدا فعل منهم قبيحا إلاّ وبَّخه ، يبالغ في نصيحتهم ويقوم بحقوقهم أحسن القيام ، حازم في ذلك كلّه قوّام ، ويحضّ على القيام بحقوق الأقارب ويوصي بالابتداء بهم على إرادة المواساة عملا بما ورد في الحديث ، وما أكثر ما يعظ في شأن الوالدين ويؤكّد على حقوقهما ويحذّر من عقوقهما ويقول : " من لم يبرّ بهما لا يتيسّر له سلوك هذه الطريق فمن صدر منه عقوق لهما بعد أن دخل فيها قطعه ذلك عنها ثمّ لا يقدر له أحد بشيء " ، وما أكثر ما يستعظم خطر المُضيِّع لحقوقهما ، وحقّ له ذلك إنّه لعظيم . »[5]
------------------- قال رضي الله عنه : فَـحَـبَـاهَـا  بِــرّاً تَـوَهَّـمَـتِ النَّــا  سُ بِــهِ أَنَّـمَــا السِّـبَــاءُ هِـــدَاءُ 

أخبر في هذا البيت بما فعل بأخته من الرضاعة ، حباها برّا ، يعني أعطاها عطاء كريما حتّى توهّم الناس أنّه أعطاها ذلك لأجل سبيها لأنّها مملوكة له ، وهو إنّما أعطاها ذلك صلة للرحم إذ كان لها حقّ عليه من *الرحم* التي بينهما من الرضاعة ، إذ المرضعة يتوجّب حقّها على الولد الذي أرضعته كأنّها ولدته ، فإذا كان هكذا ، فالأخت حينئذ من الرضاع من ذوي رحمه ، لأجل ذلك أعطاها ما أعطاها صلّى الله عليه وسلّم للرحم .[6]
قال رضي الله عنه :  بَـسَـطَ المُـصْـطَـفَـى لَـهَـا مِـنْ رِدَاءٍ  أَيُّ فَـضْـــلٍ حَــوَاهُ ذَاكَ الــــرّدَاءُ  
يعني : أنّه حين أتوا بها إليه وصدّقها بما أخبرت بسط لها رداءه عملا بوصيّة الله في *صلة الرحم*بما ورد عنه سبحانه وتعالى في الخبر بقوله في الحديث القدسي : « هي *الرحم*وأنا الرحمن شققت لها اسما من اسمي من وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها قطعته » ، وكما ورد في الخبر أنّها تعلّقت بالحضرة الإلهيّة بقولها : « يا ربّ هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة ، فقال لها سبحانه وتعالى : أما ترضين أن أصل من وصلك وأقطع من قطعك قالت : بلى يا ربّ قال : فهو لك » ، فهذه الوصيّة هي التي حفظها صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ، فهو أحقّ الناس بصلة *الرحم* إذ كانت شيمته الوفاء بأمر الله . ولقد حثّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في رحم أهل مصر على غاية بعدها ، قال لهم : « إذا فتحتم مصرا فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا فإنّ لهم رحما في العرب » فحفظوا الوصيّة ، فلمّا فتحوا مصر كانوا القبط والروم ، كانوا يشدّدون على الروم ويسامحون القبط ويرفقون بهم فسألوهم : " لماذا ؟ " ، فقالوا لهم : " إنّ نبيّنا صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أوصانا بكم " ، فسألوهم : " هل عرفتم لماذا ؟ «، فقالوا: " لا " ، فأخبروهم القبط أنّ هاجر أمّ إسماعيل منهم ، ثمّ قالوا لهم القبط إنّها قرابة بعيدة لا يصل مثلها إلى نبيّ .
قلنا : كان صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يراعي *صلة الرحم* من كونها استعاذت بالله من القطيعة ، فلهذا بسط لها رداءه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم تعظيما للرحم وحفظا لوصيّة الله وأمره في ذلك ، فقال : بسط لها رداءه وأجلسها عليه ، وأيّ فضل حواه ذلك الرداء ! فإنّ الوجود كلّه لا يزنه قدرا.[7]

[1]  - معيـار الهجـرة الصـالحـة بقلم : محمود سلطاني http://www.nafahat7.net/index.php?page=hijra_interet[2]  - http://www.nafahat7.net/index.php?page=rimah124الرّماح - فهرس الجزء الأوّل > الفصـل الثاني والعشرون 
[3]  - نفس المصدر السابق[4]  - جواهر المعاني - فهرس الجزء الأوّل > الباب الأوّل > الفصـل الأوّل 
[5]   - جواهر المعاني - فهرس الجزء الأوّل > الباب الثاني > الفصـل الثاني: في سيرته السَّنيّة ، وجُمَل من أخلاقه السُّنية ، وحُسْن معاملاته مع إخوانه وأهل مودّته 
[6]  - الإرشادات الربّانيّة ـ الفهـرس > الصفحة الرابعة 
[7]  - نفس المصدر السابق

----------


## العلمي أمل

*.../... تابع لما سبق عن صلة الأرحام في أدبيات التجانيين المناقضة لواقعهم وأفعالهم وعدم الانقياد لأوامر شيخهم ونصائحه فعمت بلوى قطيعة الأرحام في كثير من الأسر المغربية بسبب الصراع العقائدي بين المتصوفة ومن خالفهم الرأي
*
*وعن الأرحام والوصية بهم*تجد في كلام شيخهم أحمد التجاني على سبيل المثال (ما هم مخالفوه جملة وتفصيلا):
*« وعليكم بِصِلَةِ الأرحام من كلّ ما يطيب القلب ويوجب المحبّة ولو بتفقّد الحال وإلقاء السلام ، وتجنّبوا معاداة الأرحام وعقوق الوالدين وكلّ ما يوجب الضغينة في قلوب الإخوان*، وتجنّبوا البحث عن عورات المسلمين ، فإنّ مَن تتبّع ذلك فضح الله عورته وهتك عورة بَنِيهِ مِن بعده ، وأكثروا العفو عن الزلل والصفح عن الخلل لكلّ مؤمن ، وآكد ذلك لِمَن آخاكم في الطريقة ، فإنّ مَن عفا عن زلّة عفا الله له عن زلاّت كثيرة ، ومَن وقع فيكم بزلّة ثمّ جاءكم معتذرا فاقبلوا عذره وسامحوه لكي يقبل الله أعذاركم ويسامحكم في زلاّتكم ، فإنّ أشرّ الإخوان عند الله مَن لا يقبل عذرا ولا يقيل عثرة . وتأمّلوا قوله سبحانه وتعالى : وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ إلى قوله : وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ، وعليكم بالغفلة عن شرّ الناس وعدم المبالاة بما يجري منهم من شرور ، وعليكم بالصفح والتجاوز عنهم ، فإنّ مناقشة الناس عمّا يبدو منهم وعدم العفو عنهم يوجب للعبد عند الله البوار في الدنيا والآخرة . وكلّما دنوت بمقابلة شرّ بمثله تزايدت الشرور وتنكسر بالعبد قوائمه في جميع الأمور ، فلا مقابلة للشرّ إلاّ الغفلة والعفو والمسامحة . وعليكم بعدم الاعتراض على الناس فيما أقامهم الله فيه ممّا ليس بمحمود شرعا ولا طبعا ، فإنّ أمورهم تجري على المشيئة الإلهيّة ، فَهُمْ مقبوضون في قبضة الله لا محيد لهم عن حكمه ، وجميع أمورهم تصدر عن قضائه وقدره ، إلاّ ما أوجب الشرع القيام به عليهم أمرا وزجرا بحسب العوارض والنائبات في بعض الأزمان لا كلّ الأزمان ، وقفوا عند قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: « مُرُوا بالمعروف وتناهوا عن المنكر حتّى إذا رأيت شحّا مطاعا وهوى متّبعا وإعجاب كلّ ذي رأي برأيه فعليك بخويصة نفسك » ، وقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "مِن حُسْنِ إسلام المرء ترْكُه ما لا يعنيه" «.. [1]

[1]  - جواهر المعاني - فهرس الجزء الثاني > الباب الخامس > الفصـل الرابع: في رسائله رضي الله عنه

----------


## العلمي أمل

*أشرطة في موضوع*
*صلة الرحم*
*
·الواعظ : الشيخ وجدي غنيم - المدة : 1 :43*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد حسان - المدة : 10 :11*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ حازم شومان - المدة : 53 :30*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد العريفي - المدة : 5 :39*
الرابط :



*·الواعظ : الشيخ محمود المصري - المدة : 8 :32*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد حسان - المدة : 2 :46*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=R9AqcnU1xwo
*
·الواعظ : مجموعة - المدة : 2 :44*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...SrA0Dsgc8&NR=1
*
·الواعظ : الشيخ متولي الشعراوي - المدة : 8 :02*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...PPfVIIN98&NR=1
*
·الواعظ : الأستاذ عمرو خالد - المدة : 44 :36*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الأستاذ عمرو خالد - المدة : 38 :01*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الأستاذ عمرو خالد - المدة : 32 :22*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الأستاذ عمرو خالد - المدة : 44 :15*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ الدكتور محمد العريفي - المدة : 7 :11*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : قصيدة - المدة : 5 :59*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ أيمن صيدح - المدة : 6 حلقات - 10 دقائق*
الروابط :












*
·الواعظ : مشاري العفاسي - المدة : 4 :21*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الدكتور مبروك عطية - المدة :  10 :03*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد العريفي - المدة : 1 :24*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمود المصري - المدة : 50 :42*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ نبيل العوضي - المدة : 28 :00*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد حسام - المدة : 8 :57*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ عبد الله نهاري - المدة : 40 :07*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ عبد الله نهاري - المدة : 1 :07 :16*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...Bey6UXgOc&NR=1
*
·الواعظ : حملة رضا رب الأنام في صلة الأرحام - المدة : 8 :00*
الروابط :
حملة رضا رب الأنام في صلة الأرحام الجزء الأول:


حملة رضا رب الأنام في صلة الأرحام الجزء الثاني:


حملة رضا رب الأنام في صلة الأرحام الجزء الثالث:


حملة رضا رب الأنام في صلة الأرحام الجزء الرابع:


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ علي ونيس - المدة : 3 :15*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=p-2vnY3KOWc
*
·الواعظ : الشيخ عائض القرني - المدة : 4 :39*
الرابط :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=w-r0qAZoErc
*
·الواعظ : الشيخ عائض القرني - المدة : 5 :47*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد بن محمد الشنقيطي - المدة : 2 :14*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد بن محمد الشنقيطي - المدة : 5 :59*
الرابط :


*
·الواعظ : الشيخ محمد بن محمد الشنقيطي - المدة : 2 :54*
الرابط :



* الواعظ : الشيخ محمد سالم ولد عبد الودود - المدة: 23 :27
الرابط :

----------

